

Announcement: PRICE DROP Note-ify app (formed FNotes) new version very soon - fnotes
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id675708914?ls=1&mt=8

======
fnotes
Note-ify (formed FNotes): colorful notes with Reminders, TextExpander and
Dropbox synchronization

[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id675708914?ls=1&mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id675708914?ls=1&mt=8)

screens

[http://res.cloudinary.com/paganel-
studio/image/upload/v14120...](http://res.cloudinary.com/paganel-
studio/image/upload/v1412020478/3_vjheyp.png)

[http://res.cloudinary.com/paganel-
studio/image/upload/v14120...](http://res.cloudinary.com/paganel-
studio/image/upload/v1412020478/4_gjymc6.png)

[http://res.cloudinary.com/paganel-
studio/image/upload/v14120...](http://res.cloudinary.com/paganel-
studio/image/upload/v1412020478/1_v6pj41.png)

We have changed the name, now FNotes is called Note-ify \- Support for iOS 8
\- Fixed bugs \- Color for notes \- Lined paper \- Reminders \- Long password
for the notes \- Improved performance \- New themes (+50 themes) \- Support
for iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus

COLORFUL AND CUSTOMIZABLE INTERFACE \- Color notes \- Lined paper \- More than
50 themes \- A variety of fonts, colors and font sizes

EASY MANAGEMENT NOTES \- GTD methodology \- Incoming \- reminder \- favorite
notes \- color selection \- 3 options of sorting the list of notes \- folders
to organize your notes

SECURITY AND TIMING \- protect notes with password \- automatic backup \-
synchronization of your devices via Dropbox

AND MORE;-) \- Universal app: Pay once - use everywhere \- Fast sending to the
selected email \- Share your notes via AirDrop, SMS \- Publish your notes to
Facebook, Twitter \- Quick typing using TextExpander \- Nice and easy
interface \- Support: you will never be left with your problem

REDEEM-CODES 9XJX6H97M4XH KY7WKRHM6WFR FHTE6N47XL4N

